# cross bred P's?



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

i was just wondering if anyone had ever cross bred pygos or if anyone at all got a cross bred one...like say ahhh cross between a cariba and a ternetzi

sh*t thats a hot breed but yeah i know its a dumb question but i had to let it out been wanting to post this up for a while now lol


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

there has already been a thread about cross-breeding, look in the breeding section


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think regular (redbellied) and yellow natts (ternetzi) have been "cross-bred", but since they are the same species, it's not a true case of cross-breeding.

A cross between piraya, cariba or natt doesn't exist.

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

but think about a piraya or tern with a humeral spot or a tern that grows to be like 18 inches!!


----------

